# Take 5 Coffee Lounge



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Take 5 is a cozy shop located within the Artisan's Courtyard in Fairbanks, Alaska. The Courtyard is filled with art in all areas: visual, theatrical, musical, dance, and of course, food and coffee! Our menu features many family recipes and everything is made fresh onsite. Frittatas, cookies, breads, panna cotta, "House Friends", pies, almond cake, cheesecakes, New York "stuffed" pretzels, yummy soups, salads and sandwiches and more are some of our signature food items. We use coffees roasted by North Pole Coffee, a local distributor located in, yes, North Pole! We're just a little place, but a lovely place to set a spell and "Take 5 for yourself!"

More...


----------

